# Outdoor boys names, help please!!



## Mumtodogs

Early days I know but we've waited what feels like a lifetime for our bundle! Girl name is sorted, but I have no clue for boys names. Me and Hubby are both into the outdoors, and hubby is an environmentalist, so we want something along those lines. So far I have:
Hunter
Fisher
Rowan
Brock (Hubby thinks sounds 'too American')
Archer

Hubby has Scotish parents and I have Irish, so we could branch out that way (preferably Irish, of course!!) but whilst still keeping the outdoorsy theme.


----------



## Creative

Brock is the old English country word for a badger. It's still used in rural areas.
How about a Scottish island name : Harris or Arran


----------



## Mumtodogs

Yeah, he is just being obstructive I think! Lol!!

I LOVE the idea of a name after one of the Islands... I should dig a map out!


----------



## amytrisha

Chase
Eden
Oakley
Hayden
Parker
Forrest
Troy
Lincoln

I love Hunter, Archer and Rowan :)!


----------



## wannabemomy37

River
Rein
Fern

LOVE Oakley/Oaklen!!


----------



## xxenigmaxx

I am an environmental scientist too, and I love nature names, but my hubby is more of a traditional type of guy, so it has been hard. We have a Wesley Hunter - Wesley means of the western meadow. We also have a Chase. This third baby is a boy, but there is not really any nature names we both like, so we will have to see about this one.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Lauchlan (land of lakes)
Leif
Fox
Sage
Basil haha:)
Herb (Herbert, total my guilty pleasure name :haha:)


----------



## CloverMouse

Reed?


----------



## bassdesire

Brock an American name? Never met one in my life!!


----------



## darah

Mumtodogs said:


> Early days I know but we've waited what feels like a lifetime for our bundle! Girl name is sorted, but I have no clue for boys names. Me and Hubby are both into the outdoors, and hubby is an environmentalist, so we want something along those lines. So far I have:
> Hunter
> Fisher
> Rowan
> Brock (Hubby thinks sounds 'too American')
> Archer
> 
> Hubby has Scotish parents and I have Irish, so we could branch out that way (preferably Irish, of course!!) but whilst still keeping the outdoorsy theme.

How about the name 'River' ? or 'Stone' ? just some ideas 
-- I like Brock but, I am American, lol


----------



## lovemysweetie

Sorry for any repeats.

Hunter, Fisher, Rowan, Brock, Archer

and...

Asher, Boone, Crew, Wilder, Brooks, River, Calder, Canyon, Ridge, Marshal, Maverick, Talon, Lake, Kai, Oak, Oaks, Oakley, Atlas, Beckett


----------



## darah

lovemysweetie said:


> Sorry for any repeats.
> 
> Hunter, Fisher, Rowan, Brock, Archer
> 
> and...
> 
> Asher, Boone, Crew, Wilder, Brooks, River, Calder, Canyon, Ridge, Marshal, Maverick, Talon, Lake, Kai, Oak, Oaks, Oakley, Atlas, Beckett

LOVE Asher, Canyon, Oakley, Talon, and Beckett


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks! I love loads of these suggestions! I had suggestesed Asher to Hubby who liked it. 

I think he's being awkward about Brock because I don't like anything that sounds too Scotish, I've veto'd Hamish and Angus, because his family are so fiercly Scotish it gets my back up. They kept telling me before the wedding what colours/flowers/music/readings a 'Scotish' wedding should have..... Erm my family are Irish!! They totally tried to take over! 

Also, we're Breaking Bad fans and there's a Brock on there so now hubby feels all vindicated!! Haha


----------



## readytoplan

Like Archer, Asher, Rowan, Hunter, Lachlan and Kai :)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Fox, reed, sage, forrest


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

We have River and Orion for our boys' middle names, we like nature names too


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Also, sorry for hijacking thread, but a friend of mine recently named their baby Diver which I think is cute too


----------



## mdclavette

Mumtodogs said:


> Early days I know but we've waited what feels like a lifetime for our bundle! Girl name is sorted, but I have no clue for boys names. Me and Hubby are both into the outdoors, and hubby is an environmentalist, so we want something along those lines. So far I have:
> Hunter
> Fisher
> Rowan
> Brock (Hubby thinks sounds 'too American')
> Archer
> 
> Hubby has Scotish parents and I have Irish, so we could branch out that way (preferably Irish, of course!!) but whilst still keeping the outdoorsy theme.

Oliver
Forrest
Leif (or Leaf)
River
Ash


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks for the ideas guys, I like Diver!


----------



## Mumtodogs

So we are having a boy after all! Very excited but the poor wee fella still doesn't have a name! River has come up a few times in conversation, so that's on the maybe pile. 

Is there anyone out there with any more suggestions? I'm seriously concerned this baby is going to be called Bubba Shrimp for the rest of his life!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I actually really like Bubba Shrimp :haha:


----------



## Mumtodogs

10 days to go.... baby is still called Bubba Shrimp.... oh dear!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Yesssss, Bubba Shrimp for the win :dance : :haha:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Haha, I think he'd kill me once he gets into the playground! 

I'm worried he's going to come and it'll really suit him and then we REALLY won't be able to think of anything else! Haha


----------



## jenmcn1

I love hunter & Rowan!


----------



## RandaPanda

jenmcn1 said:


> I love hunter & Rowan!

Same as PP!


----------



## Rickles

Lachlan (Lock)
Leif
Willow
xx


----------



## babylove x

I like Rowan :flow:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Nice nature names:

Lachlan
Oakley
Oaklen
Kai ("ocean")
Orion
Asher
Hawk
Sage
Linden
Landon 
Ackerley


----------



## wouldluvabub

Jarrah
Lakyn


----------

